# Brake Servo Problem - Thought it was solved but not!



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

My car went in for 2 new discs for my Stage 5 kit.
Having refitted the discs they took the car for a test drive and found that a mile down the road the brakes locked up.

Initially they thought this was a switch that was failing and ordered a new one.

This didn't solve it.

They changed the Vacuum valve to check that this wasn't failing.

This didn't solve it.

They then replaced the Master Cylinder.

This didn't solve it.

So having done all of this and bleeding the system and refilling with more brake fluid, it still isn't working.

They are now saying that the only option that they have left to try ad sort this out is by replacing the Servo, but the bad news that comes with this is that due to the Big Turbo set up, equal length manifold etc etc, they cant gain access to remove it ad so are needing to drop the engine out, or, remove the Turbo and Manifold.

Even if this is done, there is still no guarantee that this will solve this very bizarre problem.

has anyone ever experienced this before, because unless there are any other suggestions, I'm on for a further £1k bill to get the Servo replaced with no real guarantee to have the problem fixed.

Your suggestions are very welcome.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Steve

Just a rethink on this. The ABS system can cut braking power to the wheels and also it can apply pressure through the ABS pump. From what you said on the other thread the problem does not occur when the ABS pump is disabled. If you find out the circumstances the ABS pump applied pressure to the braking system you could check that input.
Just a thought
Matt


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Just a rethink on this. The ABS system can cut braking power to the wheels and also it can apply pressure through the ABS pump. From what you said on the other thread the problem does not occur when the ABS pump is disabled. If you find out the circumstances the ABS pump applied pressure to the braking system you could check that input.
> Just a thought
> Matt


No idea mate.

I'm lost on it to be honest, but they have said that they have never seen this before, but everything they try just costs me cash!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve
> ...


Technically didnt they break it :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Luke has just text me to say that they've tested the ABS and it still has the fault with it unplugged. The only thing that stops it is when the servo line is disconnected. The vales have been changed and checked, the servo line is ok too which means that they only have the servo left!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

:?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone want to buy a 575bhp TT!
All serious offers considered!
 :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The servo does nothing until air at atmospheric pressure is admitted to one side of the diaphragm; the other side of it being connected to the vacuum source.
It would seem that for some reason atmospheric air is leaking into the servo and over the time it takes to drive a mile builds up enough pressure to apply the brakes.

Unless there is a physical leak into the servo, and since the master cylinder has been replaced, I'd have a guess at incorrect alignment between the master cylinder and servo or incorrect adjustment of the brake pedal with respect to the master cylinder/servo. There would normally be a small amount of 'free play' when the brake pedal is depressed - I suspect there is none and the push rod is holding the servo air admittance valve very slightly off its seat.

Then again the above could be complete bo**ox. There, that's covered all bases!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Anyone want to buy a 575bhp TT!
> All serious offers considered!
> :?


i feel your pain mate,bite the bullet get it done then sell it! if this doesn't solve it then its up to jabba to rectify it,at the end of the day they're the professionals not you!


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

I think that "BRITTAN" has probably thought through the problem correctly, did they
have the servo removed at any point while the engine was out and in putting it back
possibly left out a distance piece/shim which might have reduced the working distance
between bulkhead & servo eliminating free play at the pedal, may have missed it in
all fairness but creates a bit of a b--l ache if they have to go back over all that hard work. :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I had some amazing news this afternoon from Luke at Jabba.
They changed the Brake Light Switch as a last resort before starting the process of taking out the engine and although they have absolutely no reasoning for it, it seems to have solved the issue!
So, fingers crossed, Luke is testing it again tonight and hopefully I will have saved myself £1k for the engine out and back in for a servo that didn't need replacing.
Happy days and fingers crossed.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great news Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jamman said:


> Great news Steve


Yeah, and also received my R888's today too, so it could be a good day, straight after a really shit one!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> I had some amazing news this afternoon from Luke at Jabba.
> They changed the Brake Light Switch as a last resort before starting the process of taking out the engine and although they have absolutely no reasoning for it, it seems to have solved the issue!
> So, fingers crossed, Luke is testing it again tonight and hopefully I will have saved myself £1k for the engine out and back in for a servo that didn't need replacing.
> Happy days and fingers crossed.


Like I said Steve :wink: :roll: fingers x mate.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Maybe you should have posted on here 10 wks ago :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

For my interest where is the brake light switch fitted?

Is it a pressure switch operating off the brake circuit hydraulics or is it a 'mechanical' switch on the brake pedal?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

brittan said:


> For my interest where is the brake light switch fitted?
> 
> Is it a pressure switch operating off the brake circuit hydraulics or is it a 'mechanical' switch on the brake pedal?


Back of the brake pedal. I did mine the other week. 2 minute job lol


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Jesus really, I can't believe they had it 10 weeks and didn't check. Good news Steve but jeez, I hope your clutch switch doesn't go next time 

There is an error code for a faulty brake light switch usually.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

E3 YOB said:


> Jesus really, I can't believe they had it 10 weeks and didn't check. .


I can :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus really, I can't believe they had it 10 weeks and didn't check. .
> ...


You not rate them Steve ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Matt B said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > For my interest where is the brake light switch fitted?
> ...


Thanks: further to my other post on the subject, I'd suggest that the brake switch may well have been the culprit in holding the air admittance valve to the servo partially open perhaps by being mis-fitted, physically broken or jammed.

Obviously a faulty switch on its own (if it was faulty at all) could not cause the brakes to lock after a mile of driving.

Rather amazing thought from Jabba to go for the switch as a last resort!!.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Hope this is the fix for you m8, but can you imagine what the room would have been like if they removed the engine, changed the servo re fitted.....all happy 1 mile down the road..lockup  then try the switch [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Does not bear thinking about [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8) phew


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

Are these the same people that are going to court with the guy from ireland? for not building his car correctly, and wasted journeys to pickup a unfinished car?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

brittan said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


Changed my brake pedal switch a while ago, its just a N/O contact set up in a plastic case with a ratchet setting plastic piston, how this can intrude on the air admittance valve is something I don't understand, but I would like to...........Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Well with a bit of luck its sorted Steve, what are these new tyres you have got?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just to clarify a few points, the car has been there 12 weeks in total but only the last two weeks have been on this brake issue.
The first 10 weeks were for other things and mainly waiting on US suppliers to send across the parts we needed.

I'm just pleased that a simple switch was checked moments before they started the work to drop the engine out of the car.

Anyway, hopefully I'll have the car back next week and I'll be able to join you all at The Pod in a few weeks.

8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

j4zz_x said:


> Are these the same people that are going to court with the guy from ireland? for not building his car correctly, and wasted journeys to pickup a unfinished car?


No that's JBS


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

merlin c said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Well, assuming I'm right about the air admittance valve being held slightly open and given that changing the brake light switch cured the brake lock up problem, it is possible that the switch was responsible in some way for holding the brake pedal in a slightly depressed position, just off its top stop, and in this way the air admittance valve (operated by the push rod attached to the brake pedal) was held partially off its seat.

I don't suppose we will ever know for definite.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Vspurs,

You could always give these a try, very professional tuning company.






Glad you have got it sorted.

I see thing's STILL don't change. Is this the world we live in ! What's up with the world !

wassssuppppp

BR

Lego


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Picked the TT up today and all looking good on the journey home until what appeared to be the sign of a coil pack failure and 6th gear being impossible to use and pushing the revs through 3500 revs bringing on a misfire.

Then, to add to that, the brake issue has started again. Driving down the road close to home and the brakes were applied without my doing and the car virtually pulls up to a halt! Jabba thought that a brake light switch had solved it but it obviously appears not!

So I'm now facing a task to find the coil pack that's on it's way out and replace it and then find a solution to this brake problem before next weekend!

Anyone and everyone welcome to pop to Tamworth to lend a hand if you wish. I'd be gutted to miss the Pod!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Dont turn up to the Pod with the potential of the brakes coming on whilst giving it the beans. You need to be sure that the issue is solved 100%. Surely an ME7 ABS flowchart should be able to pinpoint the possible causes..but i know nothing.
Coilpack thingy should be a quicky for ya to sort.
Good luck.
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Picked the TT up today and all looking good on the journey home until what appeared to be the sign of a coil pack failure and 6th gear being impossible to use and pushing the revs through 3500 revs bringing on a misfire.
> 
> Then, to add to that, the brake issue has started again. Driving down the road close to home and the brakes were applied without my doing and the car virtually pulls up to a halt! Jabba thought that a brake light switch had solved it but it obviously appears not!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate,now you've got it back take it elsewhere for a second opinion!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Picked the TT up today and all looking good on the journey home until what appeared to be the sign of a coil pack failure and 6th gear being impossible to use and pushing the revs through 3500 revs bringing on a misfire.
> ...


Any suggestions?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Jbs?! Lol,MRC Tuning?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Audi Tamworth?


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

Check out http://www.auto-doctors.co.uk, even giving them a call (ask for stew) they might give you some advice over the phone...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

what about WAK :?:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Steve
You are pretty close to Midland VW - I would start there.

Matt


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Booster can fail this way, it's valve issue.
How much insulation there is? maybe excessive heat had something to do with it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hope you get it sorted Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Midland VW was going to be my first try. Jody has had the car on a few occasions before.
Audi Tamworth won't even touch the car due to it being modified.

The problem I have is simply the ability to get the car to anyone just to look at it. I work from 7 am to 5:30 pm and Midland VW is 1hr from my office and they are the closest. I can't take a day off at the moment either. :x

Not looking good for Sat I'm afraid guys.

:?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Depending on there Lab rate, will they come out to you at work to have a butchers. Hope she gets sorted


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> Technically, it didn't have the fault when it went in!
> I don't know where I stand on that though.


I can't understand Steve why you are not making Jabba sort this issue out.

It didn't have the problem before you went in for the discs and the issue is with the brakes. :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jamman said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, it didn't have the fault when it went in!
> ...


They are saying that they have to change the servo!
To change the servo will mean the engine has to come out.
They thought they'd fixed it with the brake light switch but on the way home yesterday it happened to me again.

I'm losing the will to live to be honest. All I want to do is just drive my car, but with this issue added to the mapping issue I can't!

I'm out of ideas!
:?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Ok Steve in that case if it is the servo you get it done at Jabba and if it cures the problem you have to pay but if it doesn't they can't possibly expect to present you with a bill.

The car went in to have the disks done without any other brake issue and all off a sudden after changing disks and weeks later it's got a brake issue the ball is in their court.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I'm out of ideas!
> :?


Hi Steve,

What a PITA. I just wondered if this could in any way be heat related? It sounds like the BT is in close proximity to the servo anyway and perhaps heat generated is causing electrical contacts to close /open causing this erratic behaviour.

It wouldn't be the first time heat/expansion/contraction has caused mysterious issues such as this.

*EDIT* Just done a trawl on the interwebby and it appears that Volvo did a recall for cars displaying brake problems caused by the turbo overheating the servo. Their solution was a heat shield which I have no doubt you already have. If it is heat then maybe the diaphragm inside the servo that provides the vacuum for the servo to work is damaged or split. Another thing to consider is the brake fluid. Is it the correct spec to cope with the additional heat?

Has Jabba done any work on your turbo/exhaust that has meant re-routing any pipe work?
Good luck,

Rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

That's not a bad idea, maybe putting some kind of heat shield around the servo and pipes etc!

Everything is worth a try at the moment.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> That's not a bad idea, maybe putting some kind of heat shield around the servo and pipes etc!
> 
> Everything is worth a try at the moment.


not sure there would be enough room to fit one Steve :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

The thing I want to get my head round is why this has started now and hasn't happened before.
What has changed since the discs were changed?
What could have failed/broken that was working before?

:x


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Has any sort of heatshield been removed that peeps have overlooked.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Has any sort of heatshield been removed that peeps have overlooked.
> Steve


Not that I'm aware of!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Can you still get around it by disabling the ABS?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Can you still get around it by disabling the ABS?


I've not had the chance to try, but Jabba said that they had tried this.
It seems to be heat related though, but it only happened for me at the end of my journey back from Jabba and that was 1 and 3/4 hours after leaving them so I'm just baffled. Luke had said that it happened within 5 mins when they were testing it!

I need someone with enough knowledge to take the car off me and play with it to see for themselves when the fault happens etc!

Oh yeah, to add to this, on the way home, I appeared to be having an intermittent coil pack issue too. Sixth was like driving a tractor so ended up driving at 3500 rpm in 5th all the way home.

Oh the joy!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

These kind of problems are a pain in the arse, as the problem is not always there so how do you find a problem when it's not there  
From a cold stat has it happened, when the problem happens is car up to temp, will normal driving cause it, will it only happen after hard driving
When they lock up if you let the car cool down does the problem go, or if you leave it ticking over does the brakes stay locked

Tbh I was very skeptical about the brake switch fixing it as I believe it is only a normaly open/ closed device and how that can cause the brakes to come on 
thinking outside the box
Could it be somthing stupid like air/ water in the system getting hot and expanding causing the pistons to move and applying the brakes

I have just remembered, I had some EBC brakes fitted to the QS by my local tyre garage, but they fitted the wrong ones, they where for an Audi but can't remember what car they should have fitted, but when cold they was ok but after driving they would start to stick and bind, took them back and they said even though not listed for the TT but will fit, I insisted they fit the correct part and when they did hey presto problem fixed


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> These kind of problems are a pain in the arse, as the problem is not always there so how do you find a problem when it's not there
> From a cold stat has it happened, when the problem happens is car up to temp, will normal driving cause it, will it only happen after hard driving
> When they lock up if you let the car cool down does the problem go, or if you leave it ticking over does the brakes stay locked
> 
> ...


A few good suggestions there Syd.
I got back yesterday with car and had to go straight out so didn't get the chance to do anything.
Today I'm down in Hertfordshire visiting my Mum and won't be back till tonight and then at work from 7 till 6 each day next week, so unfortunately it's all about finding the time.
This is why I rely on the likes of Jabba to solve the issues for me, but now I'm nearly a 2 hour drive away from getting the car back not to mention the 2 hours to get back again if I can find someone willing to follow me down to bring me back.

It's basically a right pain in the arse, cos I don't have anyone on my doorstep!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just been doing some reading up on this, but could it be as simple as the wrong brake fluid that is being boiled with the heat as I've read that different fluids have different boiling points?

Jabba did say that they were having lots of problems with bleeding the system and setting it up so maybe it's as you said Syd, maybe water/air in the system somewhere?

I'm totally lost!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm out of ideas!
> ...


Most of what you say could well be the case but all they have done is change the discs and bleed the system, and it's the bleeding the system that makes me think is where the problem has come from.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Well that would suggest wrong brake fluid as they would have to be topping it up during the bleeding process. Apart from that it could be mismatched pads and discs. I read of a problem on an A6 where brake problems were experienced because the incorrect pads were fitted and I too have Porsche calipers that are very fussy about the type of pads fitted.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

ABS pump cycled on vag com (I doubt its this personally) but forum warriors tend to suggest it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I refer the honourable gentleman to the post I made some days ago.

It is possible that the root cause remains the same and replacing the brake light switch changed the amount by which the air admittance valve to the servo is held open. That would have the effect of changing how long the car could be driven before brake lock up.

You stated that the master cylinder was change so maybe that process could have damaged the air admittance valve - not sure on this point though.

The brutal truth is that had changing the servo not involved removing the engine it would have been done by now and the fault cured or the servo eliminated as the cause. 
The issue over whether this is something caused by the work at Jabba or an unrelated fault with poor timing will be awkward to resolve.

My only suggestion on how to prove/disprove it is the servo would be to disable it and then drive the car. That may not appeal very much!!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Master cylinder could just need a rebuild, (tho Id just buy a new one) as they are cheap enough. The seals could easily be damaged or missaligned (ofterned caused by poor brake bleeding technique)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Master cylinder could just need a rebuild, (tho Id just buy a new one) as they are cheap enough. The seals could easily be damaged or missaligned (ofterned caused by poor brake bleeding technique)


Master cylinder has been changed for a new one!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well that would suggest wrong brake fluid as they would have to be topping it up during the bleeding process. Apart from that it could be mismatched pads and discs. I read of a problem on an A6 where brake problems were experienced because the incorrect pads were fitted and I too have Porsche calipers that are very fussy about the type of pads fitted.


I logged my plight with a specialist online and this was one of the things they came back to me with as well.
Seems a strange one, but you never know.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

brittan said:


> I refer the honourable gentleman to the post I made some days ago.
> 
> It is possible that the root cause remains the same and replacing the brake light switch changed the amount by which the air admittance valve to the servo is held open. That would have the effect of changing how long the car could be driven before brake lock up.
> 
> ...


I'm going to see if the whole system can get tested part by part as soon as I can!

It's got to be something reasonably simple. I hope!

Thanks very much for your input. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Well that would suggest wrong brake fluid as they would have to be topping it up during the bleeding process. Apart from that it could be mismatched pads and discs. I read of a problem on an A6 where brake problems were experienced because the incorrect pads were fitted and I too have Porsche calipers that are very fussy about the type of pads fitted.
> ...


It's an interesting one Steve. What's next on the agenda then?

Keep in touch,

Rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Fair play to Brian and Carol at Jabba.
They drove up and picked the car up last night.

Touch wood, they'll get to the bottom of this soon!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If they've driven it back, I hope it locks up on them, so they have more knowledge of the issue.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> If they've driven it back, I hope it locks up on them, so they have more knowledge of the issue.
> Steve


It's locked up on them many times so that's not required.
They trailered it back. Safest way, especially with a coil pack playing up!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Think they are doing the right thing Steve the two quotes I got for transport were horrendous


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Fair play to Brian and Carol at Jabba.
> They drove up and picked the car up last night.
> 
> Touch wood, they'll get to the bottom of this soon!


Fingers x mate,I guess it's engine out time then?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Fair play to Brian and Carol at Jabba.
> ...


They've got a couple of things to try first but its looking likely! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Nice to see a tuner go the extra mile.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Being well taken cared of, for the trip back down to Peterborough:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Being well taken cared of, for the trip back down to Peterborough:


Not goin to make the POD then this weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> Not goin to make the POD then this weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No, I've counted that out unfortunately.
I've booked my Sprint tickets for GTI though.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Hope they get it sorted & it's not too painful for you/your wallet mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bump..any news Steve
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Bump..any news Steve
> Steve


Funny you should bump this today as they emailed me yesterday to say that the fault was in fact the servo. The original brake master cylinder gave up and dumped brake fluid into the servo. This was obviously impossible to see until the servo was removed and apparently there was quite a bit of brake fluid emptied out.

The bad news was that in being able to do this they had to drop the engine down which required the sub frame and steering rack to be removed and unfortunately both tie rid ends we seized which needed cutting off and also the drivers side bottom ball joint bolt snapped.

It's being put back together today and will need tracking redone and new replacement parts fitting.

So good news that it will have solved the issue, but bad news that it's cost me even more cash.

Oh well, next to be sorted is the aftermarket ECU!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> The original brake master cylinder gave up and dumped brake fluid into the servo. This was obviously impossible to see until the servo was removed and apparently there was quite a bit of brake fluid emptied out.


An unusual failure I think. Did they give you any indication of the mechanism by which the fluid leak led to the random lock ups? If not please ask them, I'd be interested to learn.

The fluid would have gathered in the front (vacuum) chamber of the servo and I can't work out how this alone would have resulted in the brakes locking.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

brittan said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > The original brake master cylinder gave up and dumped brake fluid into the servo. This was obviously impossible to see until the servo was removed and apparently there was quite a bit of brake fluid emptied out.
> ...


I have posed them the question, so in due course we may have an answer!
:roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

It's been a while, but the car car is now back up and running!
Just the uprated ECU to be fitted now.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats good news mate!


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Bump..any news Steve
> ...


What a pile of bads--t Steve, you have my utmost sympathy, still the best high performance TT on
here IMO.

Best of luck with the stripout conversion which will make it even faster. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TTMBTT said:


> What a pile of bads--t Steve, you have my utmost sympathy, still the best high performance TT on
> here IMO.
> 
> Best of luck with the stripout conversion which will make it even faster. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks
8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hope its all sorted buddy


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Hope its all sorted buddy


Hope so too.
Did you get the bad news you expected the other week Daz?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Good news on the car front mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking lovley! What ECU you gone for?


----------

